# Five Ten Größen Wirrwar



## PanKas (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin aktuell dabei mir neue (vermutlich) Five Ten Schuhe zu kaufen und komme irgendwie mit den Größenangaben durcheinander.
Habe hier noch ein Paar Freerider rumliegen und da steht folgendes drin:

US: 10.0
UK: 9.0
EUR: 43

Schaue ich mir die Größentabelle auf der Adidas-Seite an dann finde ich erstens keine reine 43er Größe mehr sondern nur 43 1/3 (für was steht denn das 1/3?) und das wiederum bedeutet laut Adidas US 9.5 (Männer) und UK 9.

Kann hier eventuell jemand Licht ins dunkle bringen?


----------



## Florent29 (22. Oktober 2019)

Das 1/3 heißt, dass die Schuhe etwas größer ausfallen als Gr. 43, und zwar um ein Drittel. Das entspricht dann genau der amerikanischen Größe 9,5.

Früher hat man das gerne mal auf- oder abgerundet, heute ist man da präziser.

10 war aber noch nie 43...kann das sein, dass das ein Damenmodell ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei 5.10 muss man aber immer beachten, dass hier die Ferse gerne weit ausfällt, was bei Adidas so nie der Fall war.


----------



## baconcookie (22. Oktober 2019)

ich würde immer auch die Zentimeterangaben schauen, die größen sind je nach marke nämlich icht einheitlich

ich trage 29cm in allen meinen schuhen, das entspricht bei vans zb. 44.5 bei nike aber zb 45 und bei meinen k2 snowboard boots ist es soagr 46


----------



## PanKas (22. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal danke an euch alle für die Hinweise\Infos!

@Florent29: ich glaube du hast Recht, steht das W da ganz rechts etwa für Woman ? Oh man, bin ich die letzte Zeit echt Damen-Treter gefahren?? Unterscheiden die sich vom Design her zu den Männer-Modellen?


----------



## Florent29 (22. Oktober 2019)

PanKas schrieb:


> Erstmal danke an euch alle für die Hinweise\Infos!
> 
> @Florent29: ich glaube du hast Recht, steht das W da ganz rechts etwa für Woman ? Oh man, bin ich die letzte Zeit echt Damen-Treter gefahren?? *Unterscheiden die sich vom Design her zu den Männer-Modellen?*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 927324



Nope. Nur in der Größeneinteilung.

Keine Ahnung wofür das W steht...

Welche Fivetens wolltest du dir denn holen? Fallen ja nicht alle gleich aus...


----------



## PanKas (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich tendiere aktuell zur Freerider Pro Variante mit der Stealth Sohle. Die sehen mir irgendwie schmaller geschnitten aus. Mag das nicht wenn Schuhe so ausladend aussehen. Werde wohl zusätzlich auch ein Paar ION Raid AMP II rauslassen.


----------



## Florent29 (22. Oktober 2019)

PanKas schrieb:


> Ich tendiere aktuell zur Freerider Pro Variante mit der Stealth Sohle. Die sehen mir irgendwie schmaller geschnitten aus. Mag das nicht wenn Schuhe so ausladend aussehen. Werde wohl zusätzlich auch ein Paar ION Raid AMP II rauslassen.



Sind auch etwas straffer geschnitten als die etwas "latschigen" Freerider.

Statt der ION würde ich eher mal nach den neuen Northwave schauen. Die sollen eine deutlich besser grippende Sohle haben.


----------



## PanKas (22. Oktober 2019)

Ok perfekt, denkst du die Pro Variante sollte dann von meiner bisherigen Größe (EUR 43) auch passen (zwecks Blindkauf) oder sollte ich da nochmal nen genauen Blick drauf werfen?

Die Northwave hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Radar. Kannst du da ein bestimmtes Model empfehlen (Einsatzgebiet hauptsächlich Trails)?

NACHTRAG:
meinst du zufällig den Northwave Clan?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Oktober 2019)

Geh am besten nach den 280 hinten, das ist japanisch. Und die Japaner geben da die Länge in MM an.

Einfacher und eindeutiger gehts nicht.


----------



## PanKas (22. Oktober 2019)

Interessant, das wird aber bei einem Online-Kauf hier in DE vermutlich schwieriger Schuhe nach der japanischen Größe auszuwählen da in der Regel ja nur die Auswahl über EUR, UK bzw. US Größen-Einheiten zur Verfügung steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (23. Oktober 2019)

PanKas schrieb:


> NACHTRAG:
> meinst du zufällig den Northwave Clan?



Ja. Oder den Tribe.

Je nach Vorliebe hinsichtlich Steifigkeit.

Nur weil ich die Ion auch schon mal anhatte und nicht so begeistert war.


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. Oktober 2019)

also ich hab Freerider in 41 und die passen gut; jetzt hatte ich mir vor 2 Wochen die Freerider EPS auch in 41 gekauft und die sind zu klein 
Mich nervt das auch total, dass sogar beim gleichen Hersteller unterschiedliche Modelle underschiedlich ausfallen ?
Da sollen sie die doch direkt in der passenden Größe labeln...


----------



## PanKas (24. Oktober 2019)

Richtig blöd wird es wenn man die Treter einfach mal probieren möchte um herauszufinden welche Größe nun tatsächlich passt.
Kenne hier bei mir kaum Läden die ausser Five Ten  noch eine ordentliche alternative Auswahl bieten (es sei denn ihr habt noch den ein oder anderen Tipp in und um Stuttgart herum den ich noch nicht kenne).
D.h. 2-3 Modelle in jeweils 2-3 Größen online bestellen nur um zu testen was passt und dann den Rest wieder zurückschicken?
Keine Ahnung, ich persönlich finde das irgendwie daneben aber man wird ja irgendwie dazu gezwungen.


----------



## maaks (24. Oktober 2019)

In den letzten 2 Jahren scheinen sich die Größen geändert zu haben. Bei meinen alten Freerider Contact hatte ich (EU) Größe 43. Dieses Jahr mussten neue her, also 43 1/3 bestellt. Leider waren die zu klein. Also 44 bestellt und siehe da: Die passen.

Was JohSch schreibt macht Sinn, da bei den alten CM 280 und bei den neuen JP 280 drin steht. Die europäische Größe hat sich aus irgendeinem Grund geändert... 
Beide Paare haben übrigens US M 10.0. Vielleicht kannst du dich daran orientieren. Bei BD gibts eine Tabelle für Five Ten mit US M und EU Größenangaben.


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. Oktober 2019)

> @Florent29: ich glaube du hast Recht, steht das W da ganz rechts etwa für Woman ? Oh man, bin ich die letzte Zeit echt Damen-Treter gefahren?? Unterscheiden die sich vom Design her zu den Männer-Modellen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 927324



Das ist echt nervig....ich wollte mir auch gerade Freerdier EPS bestellen. Hatte schon diverse 5-10 Schuhe. Immer war die Größe 43, US 10 und UK 9.0. So wie bei dir. Waren auch keine Woman Modelle.
Aber anscheint haben die die Größen geändert.

Bislang war das für mich immer ein Blindkauf...bestellt und gepasst. Aber jetzt gibt es diese Größe nicht mehr.
Normal würde ich dann auf die gehen:
*43 1/3:* EU 43 1/3 / UK 9 / US 9,5

Aber das wäre dann ja in EU Größe ein drittel Größer aber in US ne halbe Nummer kleiner??
Die Frage ist, sind das noch die gleichen Schuhe von der Form her und man hat nur die Größen geändert, oder hat sich da auch tatsächlich der Schnitt geändert.


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Geh am besten nach den 280 hinten, das ist japanisch. Und die Japaner geben da die Länge in MM an.
> 
> Einfacher und eindeutiger gehts nicht.



Ah ja, das hilft.
Also vorher:
EU 43/ UK 9 / US 10 /JP 280
dazu passt jetzt dann:
EU 44/ UK 9.5 / US 10 /JP 280

Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PanKas (30. Oktober 2019)

Hatte grad mal die Freerider Pro in EU 44 an. Scheint zu passen. Dann ist es also wirklich so das zumindest bei diesem Model man eine Nummer höher gehen muss.


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. November 2019)

Ich habe auch gerade meine Freerider Mid EPS erhalten. 44 (UK 9.5/ US 10) scheint zu passen. Wie gesagt, vorher hatte ich 43 (UK 9/ US 10).


----------



## baconcookie (5. November 2019)

Und da stimmt dann auch wieder die cm Angabe bzw JPN Größe, darauf ist idr verlass


----------



## Spezialeis (17. November 2019)

Ich bin dies Jahr von Freeridern (BJ 2016) auf Freerider Pro umgestiegen und bereue es. Die Pro sind scheisse sauber zu bekommen. Gegenüber den Freeridern ist der Grip schlechter. Ich fahre sehr gerne holprigen Untergrund, habe den Kontskt zum Pedal aber irgendwie zwei mal im Jahr verloren. Seit den Pro sehen meine Waden übelst aus...


----------



## PanKas (17. November 2019)

Hmm wirklich so schlimm?
Hab mir jetzt erstmal den Northwave Clan (siehe Tipp\Hinweis weiter oben) rausgelassen, wollte mir den Freerider Pro aber auch noch holen.


----------



## Spezialeis (17. November 2019)

Ich erinnere mich sehr gut. Als ich 2013 die ersten 510 hatte, konnte ich die Schuhe auf dem Pedal (popliges Wellgo) nicht hin und her bewegen. Mit den Pro und Vaults geht es. Die Pro mögen den gleichen Gummi haben, aber die Form der Sohle ist nicht gleich. Ich denke, dass wird ausschlaggebend sein. Ich werde mir nun wieder die Freerider holen (und hoffen ;-) ). Sind nicht so schön, macht nichts, ich auch nicht.


----------



## PanKas (17. November 2019)

Geiler Spruch am Ende, muss ich mir merken


----------



## JaSon78 (21. August 2020)

Danke Euch für den Thread. Hatte gleiches Thema: alter Impact Pro in US10 UK9 Fr43 und 280 mm...der neue ist nun US10 und Fr44 bei 280 mm. Wobei der neue 280 mm etwas weiter geschnitten ist als der alte Impact Pro. Zudem empfinde ich den neuen Impact Pro härter in der Sohle als den alten. Echt nervig. Denke, dass hier addidas zur Vereinheitlichung beigetragen hat...
Hat einer ähnliches beim alten und neuen Impact Pro bzgl. Weite und Sohlenhärte erlebt?


----------

